# Stairs and Hip\Joint Development



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I just didn't encourage running up & down the stairs (playing) when that young. A few steps isn't going to hurt normal hips.


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Input We Got*

Maisie came to us at not quite 3 months (11 weeks). Her "potty place" is down 6 steps from out deck. It took her about a week to get the hang of it, but both her breeder and vet said it was OK for her to walk up and down the steps. Of course, at that age she was making pretty frequent trips. But, both suggested that we not let her go up and down the full flight of steps to our second floor.

Even now, at not quite 9 months, we don't let her run up and down the main house steps many times a day based on input from her vet, and probably won't encourage it ever. Her vet said that after 12 months, it's OK not to be so vigilant.

I've read varying opinions, though.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Our vet told us we could introduce steps at any time. We started with the deck steps, like you, early on (about 9-10 weeks). We are only just now starting to introduce a full flight of stairs (15 weeks), also approved by our vet (he is a GR owner as well).


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Going up and down a few steps to get in or out of the house is not going to hurt a puppy. My vet said even letting them go up and down a full flight of stairs once or twice a day won't hurt. It is when they are running up and down them many times, and/or play on them where the damage happens.


----------

